# Bent Plow Mount



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I went to put my plow on today and one of my plow mounts was bent out. So it was wider than my plow frame. So I had to take it off and put it on the press and bend it back. Not a big deal. But it was just a pain in the a** to have to screw around with it. I know how I bent it, last summer I got hung up on a rock and I was all alone so I couldn't push it off by hand. So I winched it off the rock and when I did I must have bent my plow mount.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what type of Plow you running and how far down did your Mount hang?

I worry about my Older Moose Mount that the Tabs Hang way down "style that the Pins went through the tube's" but for the Newer Moose mount that has the low profile mount It would be real hard to get thouse tabs to get bent up since they don't drop very far below the mounting plate.

any just be glad you could bend it back into place and not that you was missing the mounting tabs and had to fab up new ones LOL

sublime out


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;884802 said:


> what type of Plow you running and how far down did your Mount hang?


I have an Arctic Cat plow. The mounts hang down about 1''maybe a little more.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

That sucks!! The Kimpex mount is pretty solid. I have pounded on that pretty hard and it never bent. I have to find a skid plate now that I sold the blower. Although I wouldn't mind finding a good deal on a Kimpex plow for it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

06Sierra;885216 said:


> The Kimpex mount is pretty solid. I have pounded on that pretty hard and it never bent.


I thought my Arctic Cat mounts were pretty solid. But when I was bending it back on the press it bent wicked easy. I gues I'm going to have to be more carefully on were I go.


----------

